# [Wed 22nd Aug 2012] ERROL LINTON + Alice Junk. Windmill. FREE. (SW2 5BZ)



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

"_Brixton harmonica wizard Linton paid for his third album in the usual way; by busking on the underground. There’s nothing amateur about his playing, however, which runs from Chicago blues like Muddy Waters’ "You’re Gonna Miss Me" to more lyrical pieces like "Roll On Tomorrow", a glance back at his south London childhood. While his acoustic/electric mix doesn’t stray far from blues, there’s a reggae lilt to several pieces, notably "J.Y.’s", an instrumental where harp and melodica shimmer atmospherically in dub. Linton’s soft-spoken vocals carry sweetness and dejection rather than anger, though "Stressed Out" is an exception, a shout from 21st century capital life_." – Neil Spencer, The Observer 21/6/11
Three times winner of UK Blues Harmonica Player of the year, Brixton’s Errol Linton plays eclectic British blues, but with a nod to his Caribbean heritage.
Errol carries the legacy of Little Walter, Junior Wells and Sonny Boy Williamson into the twenty first century, moving the genre forward by combining 50’s Chicago blues with gentle Jamaica rhythms.
Paul Jones, Bob Harris, Johnny Walker, and Andy Kershaw have give Errol extensive radio play and on the live front he has opened for the likes of Screaming Jay Hawkins, The ,Blind Boys of Alabama, ,Charlie Musselwhite and Bo Diddley
​HTTP://WWW.MYSPACE.COM/ERROLLINTON​​


----------

